# Aberdeen trawler EMBLEM



## BarryJ

The Aberdeen trawler EMBLEM, 157 grt, was captured by U-41, sunk by gunfire, 60 miles N by W from Hoy Head on 25th July 1915.

She was previously owned by Great Northern Steamship Fishing Co., St. Andrew's Dock, Hull, as H301.

Does anyone know her Aberdeen owners, when they bought her, and her port number?

BarryJ
Milford Trawlers


----------



## john fraser

BarryJ said:


> The Aberdeen trawler EMBLEM, 157 grt, was captured by U-41, sunk by gunfire, 60 miles N by W from Hoy Head on 25th July 1915.
> 
> She was previously owned by Great Northern Steamship Fishing Co., St. Andrew's Dock, Hull, as H301.
> 
> Does anyone know her Aberdeen owners, when they bought her, and her port number?
> 
> BarryJ
> Milford Trawlers


Barry. I have in the book"The Real Price of Fish".Aberdeen Trawler Losses 1887-1961 an article about the Aberdeen trawler "Campania2"being captured by a U-boat and sunk by gunfire 60miles NxW of Hoy Head.on 26th.June 1915.Her Reg was A 437. 167tons/1895.Built Beverley,came to Aberdeen 1912 prev.owner Neale & West of Cardiff.Aberdeen owners W.Walker & others.There is no mention in the book of an"Emblem"


----------



## eriskay

*Aberdeen Trawlers lost during WWI*

According to the HMSO Publication 'Navy Losses and Merchant Shipping (Losses)' (1919) both the above vessels were victims of submarine attacks on the stated dates, i.e.

25-06-1915 : *CAMPANIA* : 167 tons : Captured and sunk by U/B gunfire in a position reported as 60 miles North x West from Hoy Head.

25-07-1915 : *EMBLEM* : 157 tons : Captured and sunk by U/B gunfire in a position reported as 60 miles North x West from Hoy Head.

*CAMPANIA *built 1895 by Cochrane & Cooper of Beverley, Hull, and was operated by Messrs William Walker of Aberdeen + Others. The u-boat.net link suggests the date of loss as 26th June, rather than 25th June. U-39 under Kapitanleutnant Walter Forstmann responsible for this loss.

*EMBLEM* also built in 1895, by Thomson & Mackie of Glasgow for the Great Northern Steamship Fishing Company (Charles Curzon), of Hull. U-41 under Kapitanleutnant Claus Hansen responsible for this loss.


----------



## JoyceW

Emblem was one of 5 trawlers (and one American steamship) sunk by U-41 (Claus Hansen) on 25 July 1915. One of them, Gadwall, was operated by H A Holmes, Aberdeen, according to uboat.net. Emblem was built by Mackie & Thomson, Govan in 1895 but there's no reference to Aberdeen ownership. Unfortunately, this doesn't provide an answer to your query, however, Barry.


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks to all who replied to my query - that solved the problem. 

Not for the first time, "The Times" got it wrong, referring to her as an Aberdeen trawler!

BarryJ


----------



## billblow

Barry
1915 Olsen's for Emblem H 301 ON 105073 gives her owner as B. S. Massey Hull. All previous references give Great Northern Steamship Fishing Co. Hull.
billblow


----------



## gil mayes

This was CAMPANIA (105067)
01.1912 to William Walker, Aberdeen. 01.1912 Cardiff registry closed. 
13.01.1912 Registered at Aberdeen (A437). 26.06.1915 Stopped by U-boat (U.39) 60 miles N by W of Hoy Head and sunk by gunfire. All crew saved. 05.07.1915 Aberdeen registry closed.
EMBLEM (105073) was owned by B. S. Massey, Hull at the time of her loss as (H301). Her Hull registry was closed 23.8.1915 'Sunk by submarine'.
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ

Thanks to Bill and Gil (sounds like a music hall act!) for confirming EMBLEM's Hull owners, which I'll add to her page.

Regards,
Barry


----------

